# Energizer X focus (AA)



## Stream (Dec 26, 2004)

Do any of you own one of these? If so, what's your opinion of it?


----------



## BayMoe (Dec 27, 2004)

From what I can see from the image, it looks nicely built.







There's even a single AA one as well.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 27, 2004)

I think those may be old models. I got a few of the single AAA models a few years ago at Big Lots. They are pretty nice for an incandescent, but for similar size and shape the Dorcy AAA beats them.

Geoff


----------



## Stream (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanx for the replies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. I actually own the 2 AA X-focus (the one in the top picture). I bought it very recently for about 16 dollars. It shines a lot brighter than my factory-standard 2 AA MiniMag -- which costs about 33 dollars in stores over here in Norway. I was just curious to see if there were any others who might have owned it for a longer time and what their opinion of it might be. It's made of plastic but doesn't feel cheap or poorly built. It has a very bright krypton incan. bulb, focusable beam and it has a convenient tailcap switch. I can't find much info about this incandescent anywhere on the net, except for a picture and a short description at energizer-eu.com but not on the US Energizer website. So I was starting to think that this was maybe a European model only.

Generally speaking, though, I think that Energizer makes pretty decent flashlights. They may not be as advanced as the regulated and more expensive SureFires or Streamlights, but they give you good value for your money. I own about six Energizer flashlights, I also have a weird-looking aircraft aluminum double barrel 4+AAA one with a Xenon lamp which is very bright.


----------



## PJ (Jan 3, 2005)

I have had the 2 AA flashlight here at work for about 2 years now. It looks to be the same configuration in the picture, only it is a dark red color. The contacts in the switch need to be reformed every so often or it won't shut off. Other than that it is a decent light. I had 2 Mag AA lights stolen, but this one seems to stick around.


----------



## Stream (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey I found the specs for the X215 at energizer.com:

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/X215.pdf

It says the light output is 7 lumens (MiniMag is 5.3). So I was right in that it is brighter than the MM. Only thing I don't like is the short lamp life. 

PJ, how many bulbs have you replaced during the 2 years you've used it? Also, how do you reform the contacts in the switch, is it the little copper plate on the inside of the battery chamber that has to be moved in order to allow the tailcap switch to break contact? BTW, does yours have the tailcap switch that twists on and off?


----------

